# 

## werka878

Witam
Dachowka roben bergamo dosc ladna i nowoczesna oraz za dobra cene ale czy ktos juz ja ukladal na dachu? Podoba mi sie taki dach ale boje sie ze dachowki moga byc krzywe i bedzie problem a dachu bede miala prawie 400m :mad: 
Czy ewentualnie mozecie polecic cos podobnego?
Pozdrawiam

http://dach.roben.pl/produkt_kategor...iczna-bergamo/

----------


## kordian1000

Czesc , mam podony dylemat , kiedy dokonujesz zakupu ??  ja za ok 6 tygodni muszę juz kupić   - moj dach to 550 m

----------


## werka878

Jeszcze troche czasu mi zostalo bo planuje zakup luty - marzec

----------


## szczupakq

Mam ten sam problem  :big tongue:  mam prawie 400m dachu i dość ciekawą wycenę na dachówkę Roben Bergamo. Dachówka jest dość świeża ale wydaje mi się że już nie jedna osoba ją wybrała i gdyby były z nią jakieś problemy to w internecie na forach było by coś słychać. A przecież nikt nie zarejestruje się na forum tylko po to żeby napisać że kupił w/w dachówkę i jest zadowolony bo po co? Dlatego jestem na nią zdecydowany jak na razie  :wink:

----------


## Sabat

Jeżeli chcecie układać w cegiełkę to zapomnijcie o niej :/
Właśnie będę walczył z robenem. chyba skończy się na reklamacji.

----------


## marcinollosso

a co z nią było nie tak ?
tak poza tym: w cegiełkę tzn "na mijankę"?

----------


## Sabat

Tak chodzi o mijankę.
Wg przedstawiciela handlowego wg norm jest wszystko ok, a normy zakładają +/- 8mm krzywizn.
Dodatkowo jak usłyszałem, że producent nie zaleca mijanki ( na wszelkich wizualizacjach jest tak ta dachówka przedstawiana to mi ręce opadły.)

Efekt








łaty poziomowane.

Powiem szczerze, że jesteśmy lekko  rozczarowani.
Z daleka to nieźle wygląda, ale im bliżej to gorzej.

----------


## marcinollosso

Zdjęcia chyba nie oddają istoty problemu...bo widziałem zdjęcia dachów na których od razu był widoczny problem. Na tej widzę tylko tą jedną opadniętą w prawym górnym rogu. Szkoda że budowa tak daleko bo chętnie bym zobaczył na żywo.

----------


## Sabat

Ta na górze po prawej to dachówka wentylacyjna i one z całej palety są  najbardziej  krzywe.
Dzisiaj zrobię więcej zdjęć i zapodam
Dodatkowo okazało się że proste dachówki sa  u mnie z 13 lipca. a niby prosto z fabryki.

----------


## PaniKasia

Ta dachówka to porażka, wiem bo mam, z daleka pół biedy z bliska nieco gorzej u mnie najfatalniej wypadła połać od strony ogrodu ale my kładliśmy szeregowo. Dekarz jedną połać ułożył szeregowo, a drugą na mijankę abyśmy mogli podjąć decyzję, na mijankę wyglądało to tragicznie -za dużo się działo plus te krzywizny, no dach z odległości kilkunastu metrów prezentuje sie ładnie ale z bliska...z bliska się mu staram nie przyglądać :big grin:  
*Sabat* na tych fotach dach nie wygląda źle ale podejrzewam, że z bliska jest kiepsko.

----------


## marcinollosso

to mnie zmartwiliście :/ kolejna osoba niezadowolona z tej dachówki, a myślałem że przynajmniej w momencie wejścia na rynek zapodają "dobrą" partie...
*PaniKasia*: Posiadasz może jakieś zdjęcia Twojego dachu ?

----------


## Pulse

Ci ktorzy jeszcze nie brali to maja juz chyba jasnosc. Nie brac. Jak moga byc problemy to na pewno beda. Nie rozumiem co sie ludzie tak upieraja na tego Robena, gdzie sie nie popyta tam problemy. Roben to niska polka wsrod dachowek, ale jak dobrze poszukac to sa firmy, ktore sa w bardzo podobnej cenie a oferuja produkty o duzo lepszej jakosci.
Ci co juz maja to na pocieszenie warto dodac, ze z ulicy nikt nie bedzie tego widzial i nie wiedzac gdzie patrzec czesto nie widzi sie tego wszystkiego co kłuje w oczy inwestora.

----------


## LukBcn

Witam zamówiłem tą dachówke 2 tygodnie temu i dalej na nią czekam chociaż miała być w ciągu 7 dni. Widziałem kilkanaście dachów z prostą dachówka i każdy dach miał jakieś niedoskonałości wiec trzeba się liczyć że z jakimiś problemami.

----------


## Sabat

> Widziałem kilkanaście dachów z prostą dachówka i każdy dach miał jakieś niedoskonałości wiec trzeba się liczyć że z jakimiś problemami.


To prawda jakieś mogą być. Ale tutaj mamy jak z reklamą McDonaldsa, porównaj zdjęcia i foldery reklamowe z rzeczywistością.

Parę lepszej jakości zdjęć.









Szeregowo



Z daleka nieźle ona wygląda nie przeczę.




Chyba że się czepiam i trzeba z tym żyć  :wink:

----------


## marcinollosso

> ale jak dobrze poszukac to sa firmy, ktore sa w bardzo podobnej cenie a oferuja produkty o duzo lepszej jakosci.
> .


Można jakiś przykład? bo na meyer holsen mnie nie stać.

----------


## werka878

No to widze ze z plaska dachowka bedzie problem bo innych producentow tez nie jest rowna. I co klasc z dachowki typu domino aby nie miec krzywych dachowek?

----------


## kordian1000

Ja stawiam na braas teviva

----------


## Pulse

> Można jakiś przykład? bo na meyer holsen mnie nie stać.


Nelskamp Nibra G10, ale dobrze poszukaj bo na dzien doby sie przerazisz. Jak znajdziesz dobrego dealera to zrobi Ci cene taka, ze nie bedzie roznicy lub minimalna. Ja bralem Nelskampa w cenie Robena (inny typ).
Jakosciowo dekarze mowili, ze duzo wyzej i bardzo dobrze ja ocenili. Ja poki co bardzo zadowolony.
Dobrze jest miec zestawienie kompletne, z gasiorami, krancowymi, wentylacyjnymi. Producenci stosuja tu rozne zabiegi, u Robena z tego co pamietam podstawowa jest bardzo tania, ale krancowe i gasiory juz drosze. Najlepiej wiec, porownywac calosciowo.

----------


## Pulse

> No to widze ze z plaska dachowka bedzie problem bo innych producentow tez nie jest rowna. I co klasc z dachowki typu domino aby nie miec krzywych dachowek?


Pewnie troche w tym racji, ale mysle ze Robenowska jest duzo bardziej krzywa niz Mayer Holsen, a po srodku jeszcze inne alternatywy Braas, Creaton i wspomniany juz Nelskamp. Z tym, ze z bliska idealnie nie bedzie nalezy sie jednak liczyc.

----------


## Sabat

Pulse za gonsior w robenie bergamo płaciłem ~24zł więc raczej te "dodatki" nie sa drogie.
Moim zdaniem prducent nie powinien sprzedawać tej dachówki jako płaskiej. 
Zobaczymy. Ja będę reklamował cały dach.

----------


## bif

Tak, rozumiem, nie ma potrzeby badania/sprawdzania np z kątomierzem czy jest idealnie płaska. Ale jak widać na pierwszy rzut oka że odstaje i różnią się wyraźnie cienie padające w pełnym słońcu to na jak mi sie wydaje chłopski rozum nie jest płaska. Trochę ratuje fakt że nadal jest ładna  :smile: , ale drugi raz wybierając byłby to beton, a to przez nie doprecyzowane broszury informacyje i piękne zdjęcia reklamowe...
Może jak wymienią część będzie lepiej, czasmi trafia sie pod rząd parę nie psujących wrażenia. Wrócę tu ze zdjęciami sprzed i po.
B.

----------


## bif

W ząłczeniu zdjęcie przed poprawkami, słabe zdjecie z telefonu, starałem się złapać jedynie jeden rząd. W wielu miejscach podobnie. Coś tu poprawiali, jutro zobaczę co i jak.
B.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Załączone zdjęcie pokazuje, że płaszczyzna dachu jest OK. Przy oknach jest OK. Natomiast coś dziwnego dzieje się z pierwszym rzędem. Wygląda tak jakby falował i nie jest to wina dachówki. Czy aby nie było tak, że rynny były montowane na samym końcu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bif

Witam, zamontowana na początku przed dachówka. Ogólnie Panowie wykonawcy wzięli się trochę za szlifowanie, ponoć ma być coś lepiej.
B.

----------


## Pitrekkk

mnie gwarancje uznali i juz 5 misiecy czekam az ktos przyjedzie i wymieni... z 2 razy dzowniłem to uslyszałem ze dużo pracy mają, ze ktoś sie odezwię 
no i czekam, czekam, ale nie wiem czy się doczekam

----------


## bif

nadal nie wiem co sobie o tym myśleć,

----------


## wg39070

> nadal nie wiem co sobie o tym myśleć,


Ale o co Ci tak dokładnie chodzi. Ja mam większe krzywizny i przestałem już o tym myśleć. Z dołu wygląda ekstra a jak wyglądam przez okno dachowe to pojawiają się nierówności. Coraz rzadziej wystawiam głowę przez okna dachowe.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja myślę, że powinieneś myśleć pozytywnie. Dach wygląda bardzo OK. Należy pamiętać, że to tylko wypalona glina. Żaden model dachówek nie jest idealny. Po prostu powinieneś cieszyć się dachem. Skoro tak podchodzisz do dachu to współczuję Twojemu glazurnikowi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

Panie Andrzeju, nic dodać, nic ująć.

----------


## Kamil30cm

To jest urok płaskiej dachówki ostatnio montowałem Actua 10 z  wienerbergera i trafiały się sztuki wygięte w banan, które lądowały na ziemi. Ogólnie współczuje pozostałym wykonawcą co robią elewacje, potbitkę ,tynki itd bo inwestor czepią się po prostu niczego

----------


## RRR.

Trudno mi zaakceptować powyższe wypowiedzi, które sprowadzają się do tego, że zwracanie przez inwestora uwagi na krzywą dachówkę to z jego strony zwykłe czepialstwo. Jeżeli inwestor wydaje ciężkie pieniądze na dach to moim zdaniem słusznie oczekuje, że końcowy efekt będzie spełniał jego oczekiwania - także estetyczne. Natomiast wyrób taki jak opisywany w tym wątku w ogóle nie powinien być wprowadzany do obrotu i to pomimo swojej stosunkowo niskiej ceny. Z uwagi właśnie na cenę brałem tą dachówkę pod uwagę, jednak gdy zobaczyłem na żywo realizację z tym poszyciem to stwierdzam, że był to obraz nędzy i rozpaczy - fale i krzywizny widoczne z daleka psuły kompletnie efekt wizualny nowego budynku. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na dachówkę płaską innego producenta i pomimo, że to także jest przecież tylko "wypalona glina" to widok gotowego dachu cieszy oko. Jest równo - czyli po prostu tak jak powinno być.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Trudno mi zaakceptować powyższe wypowiedzi....


Oczywiście nie musisz. Każdy przed zakupem powinien obejrzeć kilka dachów, zapoznać się z warunkami gwarancji i z normami dopuszczającymi odchylenia kształtu i wymiarów. W tym przypadku wstawione zdjęcie jest tendencyjne. Dach ogląda się z ziemi.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pandzik

Faktycznie, chciałbym zobaczyć, dla porównania, jak to wygląda z ziemi. Dobrze, ze ja nie bede miał okna czy okna wyłazowego..  :smile:

----------


## bif

do glazurnika, a zrobił mi przez ostatnie 9 lat 4 łazienki nie mam zastrzeżeń. Spaliłem sprawę oglądając tylko jeden dach o innym kacie nachylenia..

----------


## pandzik

2 gat. bardzo sie rózni od 1?  Sprzedawca twierdzi, że schodzi go wiecej i ludzie są zadowoleni bo 1 gat (jak tu widać zresztą  :smile:  ) też nie jest prosty.

----------


## Sabat

> 2 gat. bardzo sie rózni od 1?  Sprzedawca twierdzi, że schodzi go wiecej i ludzie są zadowoleni bo 1 gat (jak tu widać zresztą  ) też nie jest prosty.


Sprzedawca ma sprzedać. cokolwiek by to nie było. Powiedz niech ci poda namiar na budowę z tą dachówką 2 gat. pozmawiaj z inwestorem. 
I wtedy wyciągnij wnioski. "Nigdy nie wierz kobiecie... wróć sprzedawcy"

----------


## pandzik

Sprzedawca jest tez kobietą ������ . Zapytalem o mozliwosc zobaczenia. Gwarancja jest taka sama, 30 lat.

----------


## Sabat

> Sprzedawca jest tez kobietą ������ . Zapytalem o mozliwosc zobaczenia. Gwarancja jest taka sama, 30 lat.


Combo  :smile: 
Przeczytaj warunki gwarancji producenta. 30 lat brzmi dobrze, ale... bądź świadom jak ja nie byłem  :smile: 
https://roben.pl/do-pobrania/gwaranc...cyjna_2017.pdf

----------


## pandzik

Kto by tam patrzyl na gwarancje...
Jaki zapis ci sie nie podoba? Ze odrzucą roszczenia jak ci udowodnią, że  mogłeś usterkę widzieć przy montażu?

----------


## Sabat

No i będzie wymieniana cała dachówka na dachu.. Na początku u zaczeły się wykwity na angobie. z miesiąca na miesiąc ilość uszkodzonych dachówek się zwiększała. Teraz okazało się że strzelają zamki. Miały być wymienione na gwarancji tylko uszkodzone dachówki, ale okazało się że strzelają zamki nawet w tych co nie są uszkodzone z zewnątrz.  Najważniejsze że do 5 lat wszelkie prace są na koszt producenta.

Z krzywizną można żyć - ja się też przyzwyczaiłem  :wink:  Gorzej jak pewnego dnia zjedzie całą połać..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uznana reklamacja! To dobitnie świadczy o tym jak firma Roben podchodzi do reklamacji! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sabat

> Uznana reklamacja! To dobitnie świadczy o tym jak firma Roben podchodzi do reklamacji! Pozdrawiam.


To prawda, mam nadzieje że jakość nowszych dachówek będzie lepsza  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Proces technologiczny w fabryce sterowany jest komputerowo. Kontrola jakości odbywa się komputerowo. Człowiek ma już niewielki wpływ na przebieg procesu technologicznego. Czasami komputer czy maszyna mogą zawieźć. W takim przypadku liczy się podejście firmy do klienta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sabat

Niestety, przekładka miała być robiona koniec sierpnia początek września. Teraz dostałem informację że fabryka jedna nie działa i brak dachówki :/
Jak mi do wiosny dach zjedzie..

----------


## Bea83

Dzień dobry, jestem tu nowa, więc z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość. Właśnie zastanawiam się nad pokryciem dachu i wstępnie decyzja padła na Bergamo od firmy Roben. Teraz czytam ten wątek i już sama nie wiem...? Czy ktoś może coś doradzić w tym temacie?

----------


## Sabat

> Dzień dobry, jestem tu nowa, więc z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość. Właśnie zastanawiam się nad pokryciem dachu i wstępnie decyzja padła na Bergamo od firmy Roben. Teraz czytam ten wątek i już sama nie wiem...? Czy ktoś może coś doradzić w tym temacie?


Osobiście jeżeli bym miał jeszcze raz wybierać, wybrałbym inną dachówkę i innego producenta.  Najlepiej wybrać sobie dachówkę i nalegać żeby zobaczyć realizację.
Pal licho wygląd, jeżeli po 4 latach jest problem z ceramiką.. to kto mi zagwarantuje że za 4 lata znów nie będzie.

----------


## RRR.

> Dzień dobry, jestem tu nowa, więc z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość. Właśnie zastanawiam się nad pokryciem dachu i wstępnie decyzja padła na Bergamo od firmy Roben. Teraz czytam ten wątek i już sama nie wiem...? Czy ktoś może coś doradzić w tym temacie?


W 2018 r. stałem przed podobnym wyborem płaskiej dachówki ceramicznej. Byłem już zdecydowany na Roben Bergamo, ale gdy zobaczyłem na własne oczy realizację szybko zmieniłem zdanie - dach był pofalowany i wyglądał co najmniej mało estetycznie. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na Braas Turmalin, wyszło trochę drożej, ale z dachówką nie mam najmniejszych problemów.

----------


## Dudi77

> W 2018 r. stałem przed podobnym wyborem płaskiej dachówki ceramicznej. Byłem już zdecydowany na Roben Bergamo, ale gdy zobaczyłem na własne oczy realizację szybko zmieniłem zdanie - dach był pofalowany i wyglądał co najmniej mało estetycznie. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na Braas Turmalin, wyszło trochę drożej, ale z dachówką nie mam najmniejszych problemów.


Chyba mamy różne doświadczenia. Ja budowałem dom w 2017, na dachu  :spam:  i jest ok (y)

----------


## Sabat

No i dach po wymianie.
Ekipa sprawna polecona przez Robena. Dodatkowo przerobili kominy. Dachówka, która dotarła wygląda lepiej na dachu teraz, jak się ułoży powinna jeszcze lepiej wyglądać  :smile: 
Trochę to trwało ale warto było poczekać

Załącznik 461635

----------

